# Diarrhea & Implantation - Linked?



## MummyToAmberx

Just curious if anyone in previous pregnancy or recently found out had diarrhea around time you were likely to have implantation?

I was using implantation calculator and today is coming out at most common day for it to happen, but late evening last night i had bad case out of the blue with horrible horrible tummy cramps.

x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi hun
Interesting to read your post. My DD is 7.5 and looking back on my chart I am certain of the day implantation took place. I was having great day at car boot sale then from nowhere I became doubled over with cramps and faint, left hubs and went to toilet where I exploded LOL then was also sick, I also passed some blood but never felt cramps like it or diarrhea like you I was fine before hand. I started sweating and eventually made it back to a very concerned husband. We headed home and took painkillers and was feeling great by evening and headed out for fathers day meal with others (feels special now!) anyway I got my BFP 8 days after. I got an early positive and suffered hyperemisis and wonder if the early positive was a link to HG as they think it is liked to hormones. We have since decided we can get through HG if it hits again but has taken 8 years to get the strength to come back so the above signs will be what I am looking out for. We just started trying this month and I think I ovulated yesterday  although after all this time we were hit with massive blow and hubby has lost his job where he has been for 22 years so we are devastated and worried about where we go from here :-( I expect BFN this month due to just coming off BC so looks like will be back on hold until we sort out hubby's position as jobs are few and far between up in Scotland and mortgage and bills to pay, I work part time but don't make huge amount. 
Anyway I have gone way off topic must have needed a vent sorry ;-)
I wish you luck in your BFP and hope it comes to you soon


----------



## amgraf86

It's funny you post this because my DH and I were just talking about this because Friday in to Saturday I had the same thing and I was dry heaving but felt completely fine!! He was like maybe your pregnant!!!


----------



## Nini Lopez

I have had this for the last 3 days!!! Now it's gone but my stomach is still upset. Not sure what this means??? Please let me know what your outcome is :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The night I implanted I was up through the night extremely constipated to the point of pain then back to bed and 2 hours later up with diarrhea.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I"m in the same boat! I hope it is linked and We All get our BFP"s it been a wild day for me as well.. Good Luck ladies!! Keep us posted definately.. I need All the help I can get.. First timer here lol


----------



## LeeMcMee

I know this is an old post, but I wanted to share my input. I'm currently 15DPO and AF was due around 6am this morning (it's always on time, like clock work) but nothing yet and yesterday I had cramping all day, then it stopped probably around 4pm... then at 6:30pm I went tinkle and had very light pink on the TP and I thought "Oh, early AF...ok..." but it never came back and my CP is still very high and closed and now 15 hours later I haven't had any more bleeding besides that spotting... after I got the spotting last night, a couple hours later I had insane diarrhea twice and also this morning before even eating...


----------



## mimzy16

Had similar..but my doc wont check says it's hormones from iud... I dnt believe him.


----------

